# Brushless 1/12 scale Setup



## r1sportbike (Feb 9, 2004)

I just put a GTB and 4300 in my 1/12 scale, because my local carpet roadcourse track is going to allow them to run with stock, until we have enough for our own class.

Does anyone know what program is best?
Are there any advanced settings that need to be changed?
What rollout should I run, if I normally run 1.75 with a monster?


----------



## Katana Man (Aug 23, 2005)

Must be nice. The best brushed stock motors can put out up to 130 Watts of power. The brusheless Novak 4300 puts out a whopping 175 Watts of power. Doesn't much matter what your gear ratio is, you'll kill them all if you can drive half way decent


----------



## Rocksalt (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got my GTB and 4.5R. I put some 3300's in it until my lipo get's here. I am getting about 10 minutes hard running with this motor and more than 15-20 of easy driving. What I noticed I didn't like was the drag brake setup. I programmed it to 1 'led' flashing, the lowest setting. I didn't like the 20% drag at all. The rest of the parameters I set in the radio(ABS, throttle curve). The batteries get hotter than the motor and ESC. I unplugged the fan. I bet that sucker sucks some juice alone. I don't know why they suggest such low pinion numbers from brushed motors. I could easilly add 2 more teeth to their suggestion of 15 pinion on my losi xxx-4.


----------



## r1sportbike (Feb 9, 2004)

*we make it fair*



Katana Man said:


> Must be nice. The best brushed stock motors can put out up to 130 Watts of power. The brusheless Novak 4300 puts out a whopping 175 Watts of power. Doesn't much matter what your gear ratio is, you'll kill them all if you can drive half way decent


Actually, we roll them out the same as a monster. It wouldn't be fair if we really geared the 4300 motor up.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

r1-Check PM's
-George


----------

